# Gender neutral ganged restrooms for schools



## ADAguy (Jul 14, 2017)

Anyone crossed this bride yet? Seeking examples.


----------



## Keystone (Jul 14, 2017)

"Gender"
"Neutral"
"Ganged"
"Restroom"

Those words don't mix, as a matter of fact immature thoughts come to my mind! What is this world coming to!!! 

Sorry ADAguy, I don't mean to throw my thoughts into your post I just couldn't resist.


----------



## linnrg (Jul 14, 2017)

crossed bride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cda (Jul 14, 2017)

Bathroom that can be used by anyone,,

All at the same time




http://nymag.com/selectall/2017/03/how-to-find-gender-neutral-bathrooms-on-yelp.html


----------



## tmurray (Jul 17, 2017)

We had them in university about 15 years ago when I lived in a co-ed dorm...


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 17, 2017)

Thank you CDA; Keystone in California they do mix and then some.


----------



## cda (Jul 17, 2017)

So how are the airplanes going to comply??


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 17, 2017)

Same way cruise ships do.


----------



## FLSTF01 (Jul 18, 2017)

The problem is the "ganged" part.  In my view, single stall could be OK, but multiple stalls in a mixed gender setting.....BAD things can and will happen.


----------



## tmurray (Jul 18, 2017)

FLSTF01 said:


> The problem is the "ganged" part.  In my view, single stall could be OK, but multiple stalls in a mixed gender setting.....BAD things can and will happen.



What exactly do you folks do in your washrooms down there anyway?


----------



## FLSTF01 (Jul 18, 2017)

Even if nothing legally wrong is done, some progressive do-gooder with an agenda will file file some sort of grievance or suit.  It's bound to happen, in my opinion.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 18, 2017)

Already has, that is why California is making provisions for them. The LGT community has made this a Civil Rights issue.
The issue is "out" in the open now and can't be put back in the bottle.
Unfortunately "Bad" things can and will happen but they do in separate gender public restrooms too.


----------



## tmurray (Jul 18, 2017)

Isn't this on of those "social engineering codes" that Conarb argues against? As long as the proper number of facilities are provided, why should I care as an official how the business owner chooses to allocate them? Use gendered washrooms. unisex washrooms, whatever. as long as there are enough water closets and lavatories to serve your occupant load, I couldn't care less. If regional or federal governments want to create requirements, let them. They can police them too.


----------



## conarb (Jul 18, 2017)

T Murray:

Canada to the rescue!  A psychology professor at the University of Toronto has had the guts to refuse to go along with this civil rights BS, here he is in a 3 hour interview, he is really good and the first psychology professor who has ever been able to hold me for any length of time much less 3 straight hours, so bookmark this and come back some evening and watch *his interview*, it will be well worth your time I guarantee.


----------



## tmurray (Jul 19, 2017)

It seems to be a resurgence of Transcendentalism. If I feel like it's true it must be true, regardless of scientific evidence to the contrary. I see this on both the liberal and conservative sides. With regards to gender, I guess as a society we need to decide whether gender is strictly anatomical or if there is some involvement at a mental level as well. Unisex washrooms are just an attempt to not have to answer the question. Personally, this does not really impact me, so I couldn't care less about the answer. Define gender how ever you want, I'm still going to be me. Use gendered washrooms, use unisex washrooms, whatever you want. As long as I can use one when I need it I really don't care.


----------



## conarb (Jul 19, 2017)

T Murray:

Looks like you aren't safe up there from the Orwellian world of American tyranny:



> *Creepy Canadian App Gives Citizens Points for Making Government-Approved Choices
> Ontario, Canada — Ontario announced earlier this month that it will become the fourth Canadian government to fund a behavioral modification application that rewards users for making “good choices” in regards to health, finance, and the environment. The Carrot Rewards smartphone app, which will receive $1.5 million from the Ontario government, credits users’ accounts with points toward the reward program of their choice in exchange for reaching step goals, taking quizzes and surveys, and engaging in government-approved messages.
> We're revolutionizing the news industry, but we need your help! Click here to get started.
> 
> ...


----------



## JCraver (Jul 19, 2017)

This is the ONLY reason I can find to be happy that our State takes care of publishing their own plumbing code and doing their own inspections.  On the whole I think that's a poor way to govern, but if they want to deal with this "issue" and I don't have to, then I'm all for it.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 19, 2017)

Ah, "the old head in the sand defense" if I can't see them they must not be there.
Another case of the "volcal minority" being louder than the "silent majority" who chose to sit back and complain behind their curtains.


----------



## conarb (Jul 19, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> Ah, "the old head in the sand defense" if I can't see them they must not be there.
> Another case of the "volcal minority" being louder than the "silent majority" who chose to sit back and complain behind their curtains.


Why do we care about perverted people?  Here is a *Harvard study* on the dangers of diversity and multiculturalism.


----------



## ICE (Jul 19, 2017)

This is awfull....women trash bathrooms.....


----------



## tmurray (Jul 20, 2017)

ICE said:


> This is awfull....women trash bathrooms.....


I've actually had women walk into the men's room on a couple occasions and apologize for the intrusion (it is Canada after all) and state they simply cannot use the womens room because of the absolute disaster it is in.


----------



## conarb (Jul 20, 2017)

Back in 1971 I was remodeling a bar/restaurant after a fire, in the Ladies room the owner went over some things he wanted done, he told me: "Women are filthy, they pee all over the floor."  When I went home I told my wife and she said that they don't want to sit on the seats because of germs so they squat over the toilets and sometimes lose control, she never sits on a public toilet seat.   I think those "a$$ gaskets" are too hard to use and keep in place.  I see many women coming into mens' rooms now and assume that's why, it doesn't bother me at all, I'd rather to be next to a woman than a man any day.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 20, 2017)

Conarb, that was then (07'), "T" is attempting to "change" the rules by executive order (oder!).


----------



## CityKin (Jul 21, 2017)

FYI, I was at an ICC seminar yesterday about ADA and ANSI A117.1:  She said that in future codes single user toilet rooms will never be designated male or female.  They will be unisex or family.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 21, 2017)

Thank you for that Tidbit CK.


----------



## JPohling (Jul 21, 2017)

It is the multiple occupancy toilet rooms that I am struggling with.  Guess they will need individual private stalls for the WC and urinals.  One big ole room that is gender neutral


----------



## CityKin (Jul 21, 2017)

If you start totally enclosing the stalls with full-height walls, then maybe just go to single user toilets with sinks all ganged together in a common area. 

I have seen the sink outside of the toilet room in several recent projects, and it was done to save space.


----------



## conarb (Jul 21, 2017)

How about one room for all and totally eliminating all privacy partitions?  Then everything will be out in the open and no-one will be able to engage in any kind of sexual activity unless they do it in full view.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 21, 2017)

That's what they do in China and Tiawan, porcelain hole in the floor ( been there, it works).


----------

